# Trailer Jack size?



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm looking for advice on what size trailer jack (weight limit) do I need to use on my boat trailer. My boat is a ranger 18 1/2 foot fiberglass. According BBC.com, the hull weight is 1395 lbs. I don't know the trailer weight. Any advice?


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Assuming that your trailer is registered in Ohio, the trailer weight will be listed on the certificate of registration. The proper marine trailer jack for your use is based on the trailer tongue weight and frame size. To determine the correct jack capacity for your boat trailer, you will need to know the tongue weight of the trailer. Once the tongue weight is known you can select a jack with a vertical lift capacity that is equal to or greater than the tongue weight of your trailer. Some personal choices to consider would be the style of jack, such as round, or square, how much lift height you want, a top or side mounted handle, mud palm or wheeled base, manual or electric, etc. 

Typically tongue weights on boat trailers do not exceed 15 percent of the gross trailer weight capacity. Using this figure your tongue weight most likely will not exceed 1,000 lbs, (slightly more than 15 percent of 6,000 lbs) so a 1,000 lb lift capacity jack would be a good choice. Selecting a jack with a slightly higher capacity would allow the jack to function easier and last longer.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If you live close or can come thru Bucyrus, I have a new, I believe a 1500 lb new one I'm willing to get rid of, let me know, would take 15.00 for it, never been on a trailer, or pm me we can get together, Mike


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure what kind of jack you intend on using but.... The first flat I had was on a bass boat on the way to Erie many years ago. I pulled off the side of the road and got out my new super duper jack I had bought with the boat. It was one of the ones you are supposed to put under your axle and pull forward with.... It just slid along the ground. My next jack was a hydraulic piston style. I discovered along rt. 23 on the way home from Erie several years later that it was too tall to fit under the frame. Once we dug a hole and were able to fit it under the frame it didn't jack it high enough to allow the tire to spin...
Now I just use a racing style jack. Easy breezy....


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

A 1-1/2 bottle jack will work.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Go to harbor freight, get a small 2-3 ton floor jack and carry a couple pcs of 2x10 about 2' long, all the jack you'll ever need, works on the truck too, they're cheap.


----------

